# Recommendation needed - acoustic for a beginner



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

A buddy of mine is looking for his first acoustic; I could use some recommendations as I'm purely electric for now.

I'm trying to persuade him to spend a little more & get something very playable; something he'll enjoy right out of the case & want to pick up often. But...

His criteria:

under $200 + case, (mostly because he doesn't want to feel guilty if the guitar sees a bit of beer & smoke around a campfire.)
Ovation style rounded back is a definite no for him, he's a bit of a bigger guy & he finds it slips around a lot. Otherwise shape is not a factor.

used or new is fine with him. 
Any recommendations much appreciated. 
I take it Yamaha still produces some decent lower-end acoustics? Any favourite Model #s?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> A buddy of mine is looking for his first acoustic; I could use some recommendations as I'm purely electric for now.
> 
> I'm trying to persuade him to spend a little more & get something very playable; something he'll enjoy right out of the case & want to pick up often. But...
> 
> ...


Yamaha FG700 MS Acoustic Guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji
YAMAHA FG800 ACOUSTIC FULL SIZE GUITAR BRAND NEW $250 | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
Yes, Yamaha for sure. They are just crazy value for the money in the "low end" price range. This FG series is great IMO (I have a FG750s). You could probably snag one of these for $200.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

vokey design said:


> This FG series is great IMO (I have a FG750s).


Much appreciated.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a gorgeous art and luthrie with case at cask, might be a little more than he wants to spend though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If he is a big guy, he may have large hands to go with the rest of his frame. If that's the case, I would look for something with a 1 3/4" neck. Alvarez (not the R series), Eastman, Seagull all have a lot of models with wider necks and all are very decent guitars at remarkable good prices. You can find some good ones in around your budget. If he has smaller or regular size hands and fingers, Yamaha is a good choice although I would still opt for one of the other ones as far as tone goes. Cheap Yamahas are good guitars but the others are better IMHO.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> If he is a big guy, he may have large hands to go with the rest of his frame. If that's the case, I would look for something with a 1 3/4" neck.


Good point.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If this is still available, I would certainly go and take a look. This is a very decent guitar at a very reasonable price.
I forgot to include the link. Here it is.

Alvarez acoustic electric guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Another vote for a Yamaha FG series. I've had my FG403s for 15 years or more now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Norman, Art Luthier and related variations all make what I would consider to be good student guitar like the Norman B20. These come up used in his price range. Solid Sitka tops and laminated cherry back and sides. I have a B20 that has been structurally stable for 20 years even though I knocked back a six pack one day and decided to scallop the braces.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If I were on this journey, I would narrow my search to any of the Godin brands.
They represent great value new and even better value on the used market.
If you can persuade him to up his budget a little bit there should be a lot of choices.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

I was looking at Best Buy for the other thread and they have some decent looking guitars for cheap...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Best to start with electric imo. Easier on the fingers with 9-42.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree with steadfastly as I own an Alvarez (AP66, a parlor), a Seagull Performer (orchestra/om size) and an Eastman (AC 122 ce, auditorium size). All are 1 3/4" nut width, the Seagull has a bolder C neck while the Eastman neck is flatter, as comfortable as a Taylor. The Eastman is the less expensive. I guess one could find some of these or the like, used, of for some 200-300$ CAD (600$ + tx new). All of these bear 0,012 stell strings.
If one wants to go nylon, La Patrie Etude, used, could be found in the same price range if one is patient.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mawmow, don't want to derail this thread but would you mind telling me what your favourite is of these three and why?* Alvarez (AP66, a parlor), a Seagull Performer (orchestra/om size) and an Eastman (AC 122 ce, auditorium size).
*
I am thinking of getting a parlour and bought an AP70 for a friend. It is a very nice guitar too but I usually prefer mahogany over rosewood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

YAMAHA F310P with stand and pick $80 Toronto


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Mawmow, don't want to derail this thread but would you mind telling me what your favourite is of these three and why?* Alvarez (AP66, a parlor), a Seagull Performer (orchestra/om size) and an Eastman (AC 122 ce, auditorium size).
> *
> I am thinking of getting a parlour and bought an AP70 for a friend. It is a very nice guitar too but I usually prefer mahogany over rosewood.


None of these is unfortunately a favorite as each serve a particular purpose.

The Alvarez AP66 was bought as an all Mahogany parlor for acoustic blues (I favored her over the AP70 which is spruce/Mahogany... and could only find her around me then. The action is a bit high, so I devoted her to slide in open G instead of action adjustment. By the way : fake nut inside, no real truss rod (I looked closely with light and mirror) !

As I wrote, the Seagull neck is a bit bold compared to the Eastman. The Seagull was bought for my course during the winter (less expensive). The Eastman body is a bit bigger, but the slimmer neck more comfortable, especially toward twelfth fret.

Both three sound differently.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

laristotle said:


> YAMAHA F310P with stand and pick $80 Toronto


Great find. Gonna go see it.

--- And thanks everyone for your suggestions, very helpful indeed. ---


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

CathodeRay said:


> Great find. Gonna go see it.


Gone now. I hope that was you?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Gone now. I hope that was you?


Dream transaction. No fuss & the guitar checked out; just hadn't seen the light of day for a year or so. 
Oxidized strings all wound the wrong way on the posts, tuned to drop Bbsus6add91/2.
Hat's off to ya @laristotle, my buddy says thanks.


----------



## Tom Haynes (May 16, 2018)

Seagull S6. These guitars are so easy to play and they sound amazing. Can't recommend enough. He'll have to buy used and might have to wait a bit to find one for $200 but thats what I bought mine for last year. I'm a fan of all the Godin guitars but this one is best for a beginner.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm also looking, for my son for Xmas. I looked at an older Norman a few weeks ago and the action was super high and I didn't see how it could be lowered any more. Are older used acoustic guitars always like this, or does it depend on how the guitar was used or setup over its life? I'm familiar with electrics, and how to adjust them. 
I'm going to look at a another used Norman tomorrow so I'll see how it compares. 
Other option is a new FG800, at about $400 with a case.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Norman is the cheaper version of the S & P or Seagull with a different headstock. The Yamaha is a good choice but if you son is not that large, you might want to choose an FS800 instead of the FG800.


----------

